# Docof



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

This past weekend we participated in the Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida (DOCOF) event where teams from all over Florida compete in Orlando, FL. It's not an AKC event, so not only are no AKC point awarded, but mixed breeds are allowed. We were there as part of the North Florida German Shorthaired Pointer Club entry. 

Since every club is required to have a person for set-up/teardown as well as one volunteer to steward, I was the latter in the Novice division. Even though it was an all-day job (7:30am to approx 4pm) I really enjoyed it. This was my 2nd time stewarding, the last time being for the St. Pete's DOC in the Open ring for 2 days. 

I really love seeing all the different breeds, the way they are judged in various levels, etc. Of the people in our club we are probably the only ones who truly obedience train on an ongoing basis; the rest are breeders who are more interested in field trialing & hunting. No big deal really... we were all there to "show the colours" and have a good time. 

Pearce & Zio did well, but not awesome. (No matter... as you may recall, Zio already earned his CD.) As it happens I stewarded their ring but was careful not to participate when their turn came so as not to unduly distract our already distractable GSP. If I reckon correctly, they got a 183.5/200, which is their lowest score in the past 5 outings. Again, no big deal, but it shows how fierce the competition is in this thing.

So here's a "family" picture of Pearce with Zio. To Zio's immediate left is his Grandmother Whisper and Mother Curlew with Becky Jacobs, their breeder/trainer. All proudly representing the North Florida German Shorthaired Pointer Club in DOCOF. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice! Good job...its not all about winning


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like you had a lot of fun, and that's what matters.:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

KUDOS:smile: to you and your pups what a wonderful accomplishment for all your hard work and the enourmous job your pups did! You certainly have done a geat job with the pups as they have done for you! Awesome job pups!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:
TREAT time for the pups hard work and effort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

